# Οι χορτοφάγοι θα τρώνε κρέας από βλαστοκύτταρα;



## nickel (Aug 5, 2013)

Η κυρία και ο κύριος που δοκίμασαν το πρώτο μπιφτέκι εργαστηρίου (από βλαστοκύτταρα, stem cells) πρέπει να μοιράστηκαν το πιο ακριβό γεύμα όλων των εποχών: 300.000 ευρώ λένε ότι κόστισε. Εντάξει, θα το αποσβέσουν αργότερα οι επενδυτές (ο σημαντικότερους απ' αυτούς διάβασα ότι είναι o Σεργκέι Μπριν της Γκουγκλ). 

Η απορία μου είναι: οι χορτοφάγοι θα τρώνε απ' αυτό το κρέας; Αλλά ενδιαφέρον έχουν και άλλα φουτουριστικά...

Ποιες σελίδες διάβασα:
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/aug/05/google-sergey-brin-synthetic-beef-hamburger
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23576143
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231260404


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2013)

Οι χορτοφάγοι δεν τρώνε τυρί γιατί παρασκευάζεται με πυτιά. Λες να φάνε κρέας από βλαστοκύτταρα ζωικής προέλευσης;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2013)

Εμμ... hello! Κλωνοποίηση.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2013)

Κλωνοποίηση φυτικής προέλευσης ή ζωικής προέλευσης (είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάποιος θα το ρωτήσει).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2013)

Το θέμα είναι πως αν κανείς είναι χορτοφάγος, ένας από τους λόγους είναι συνήθως πως αντιτίθεται στην όποια εκμετάλλευση των ζώων από τον άνθρωπο, πράγμα που σημαίνει πως η αναπαραγωγή στο εργαστήριο εντάσσεται και αυτή σε αυτήν την κατηγορία. Βρίσκεται επίσης σε αντίθεση με τη φύση, πράγμα που είναι άλλος ένας λόγος για τον οποίο πολλοί άνθρωποι είναι χορτοφάγοι.


----------



## Earion (Aug 5, 2013)

Συγχωρήστε με αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι οι χορτοφάγοι βρίσκονται σε αρμονία με τη φύση. Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Η κατασκευή των πεπτικών οργάνων και οι κυνόδοντές μας μαρτυρούν γι' αυτό. Άρα τώρα, αν κάποιος δικαιούται να επικαλείται τη φύση, αυτός είναι ο μη οπαδός της χορτοφαγίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2013)

Παλάβρα, η εργαστηριακή αναπαραγωγή ζωικών ιστών δεν απαιτεί την ύπαρξη ζώων (τουλάχιστον στο τελικό στάδιο, όταν η συνθετική τροφή θα είναι πλήρως mainstream).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2013)

Earion said:


> Συγχωρήστε με αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι οι χορτοφάγοι βρίσκονται σε αρμονία με τη φύση. Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Η κατασκευή των πεπτικών οργάνων και οι κυνόδοντές μας μαρτυρούν γι' αυτό. Άρα τώρα, αν κάποιος δικαιούται να επικαλείται τη φύση, αυτός είναι ο μη οπαδός της χορτοφαγίας.


Συμφωνώ. Εξάλλου, το κρέας δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στον άνθρωπο όταν υπερκαταναλώνεται, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει με σχεδόν όλες τις τροφές. Απλώς μετέφερα συζητήσεις που έχω κάνει με φίλους χορτοφάγους.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2013)

Το κρέας από βλαστοκύτταρα θα είναι νηστίσιμο ή αρτύσιμο;


----------



## Earion (Aug 5, 2013)

Κρισιμότατο ερώτημα, Ζάζουλα.


----------



## meidei (Aug 6, 2013)

Από την στιγμή που (απλοποιημένα), είναι ζωικός μυς μεγαλωμένος σε εργαστηριακές συνθήκες (αντί μέσα στο σώμα του ζώου), ισχύει ό,τι ξέρετε. Ίσως να μην μετρά για χαλάλ/κόσερ βέβαια, αφού δεν υπάρχει καν σφαγή. 

Πάντως δεν θα μας χαλάσει να μειώσουμε το ενεργειακό αποτύπωμα της κτηνοτροφίας στο μισό.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 6, 2013)

Αίμα θα υπάρχει; Εκεί είναι η ουσία (ως προς το χαλάλ και το χαράμ, που λέει αποπάνω ο meidei).

Aντί της --πανάκριβης-- κλωνοποίησης, μια καλή λύση θα ήταν να σταματήσει ο φαύλος κύκλος της ηλίθιας σπατάλης και της υπερεκμετάλλευσης του ζωικού κεφαλαίου. Η καλή διαχείριση δεν έβλαψε ποτέ κανέναν. 
Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ κάτι που είχα διαβάσει για το πόσα χρωστάει ο ανθρώπινος πολιτισμός στα δύστυχα βοοειδή...


----------



## meidei (Aug 6, 2013)

καθαρός μυς είναι, ούτε αίμα, ούτε λίπος (γιαυτό διαφέρει και η υφή και η γεύση). Λένε βέβαια ότι στην πορεία θα προσθέσουν υποκατάστατα για να του δώσουν γεύση. 

(σκεφτόμουν πιο πολύ την τελετουργική σφαγή, με την προσευχή κλπ)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 6, 2013)

meidei said:


> καθαρός μυς είναι, ούτε αίμα, ούτε λίπος (γιαυτό διαφέρει και η υφή και η γεύση). Λένε βέβαια ότι στην πορεία θα προσθέσουν υποκατάστατα για να του δώσουν γεύση.



Γιατί όλ' αυτά; Εννοώ, ποιος ο (πρακτικός) λόγος; Αληθινά ρωτάω.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι η εκτροφή ζώων και δη βοοειδών, στο βαθμό που γίνεται τώρα, έχει πολύ σοβαρές επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον. Ίσως να είναι ένας τρόπος να παράγεται το κρέας σε ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες (άρα δεν έχουμε τον παράγοντα αρρώστιες και προβλήματα υγείας που προκαλούν απώλειες), απελευθερώνοντας έτσι γη προς καλλιέργεια και μειώνοντας τις εκπομπές που σχετίζονται με την εκτροφή.

Βέβαια, αν απλώς τρώγαμε λιγότερο κρέας, ίσως είχαμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Γιατί όλ' αυτά; Εννοώ, ποιος ο (πρακτικός) λόγος; Αληθινά ρωτάω.



Επίλυση του προβλήματος σίτισης.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 6, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Επίλυση του προβλήματος σίτισης.


Όπως λύθηκε με τα μεταλλαγμένα σιτηρά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

Ναι, σε μεγάλο βαθμό λύθηκε. Εκτός κι αν μεταλλαγμένα εννοείς μόνο αυτά που παράγονται την τελευταία 20ετία με άμεση γονιδιακή παρέμβαση κι όχι τις εξελιγμένες καλλιέργειες των 100 τελευταίων χρόνων, που παράγονται με έμμεση γονιδιακή παρέμβαση, γνωστή στην ανθρωπότητα εδώ και μερικές χιλιάδες χρόνια (you know, γνωστή ως _μπόλιασμα_).

Περισσότερο διάβασμα στο Green Revolution. Ένα μικρό quote:

The initiatives, led by Norman Borlaug, the "Father of the Green Revolution" credited with saving over *a billion* people from starvation.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Όπως λύθηκε με τα μεταλλαγμένα σιτηρά;


Έχεις εντρυφήσει στο πού τα βρήκαμε και πώς εξελίχτηκαν τα τωρινά «μη μεταλλαγμένα» σιτηρά;


----------



## bernardina (Aug 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχεις εντρυφήσει στο πού τα βρήκαμε και πώς εξελίχτηκαν τα τωρινά «μη μεταλλαγμένα» σιτηρά;



Δόκτωρ, η προβοκατόρικη ερώτησή μου είχε να κάνει με το αν είναι προτιμότερο να επιδιδόμαστε σε εξαντρίκ μεθόδους εξεύρεσης "λύσεων" (που εννιά φορές στις δέκα είναι απλή φιλοδοξία των ερευνητών και τίποτα περισσότερο) αντί να αξιοποιούμε καλύτερα τα ήδη αξιόλογα μέσα που διαθέτουμε. Λες ο Τρίτος Κόσμος να πεινάει επειδή το παλιομοδίτικο σιτάρι ή ρύζι δεν φτάνει να τον θρέψει; Η πείνα είναι πολιτικό -και με την πλατιά και με τη στενή έννοια της λέξης-, όχι τεχνοκρατικό πρόβλημα. (Δε θες όμως ν' ανοίξουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Η πείνα είναι πολιτικό -και με την πλατιά και με τη στενή έννοια της λέξης-, όχι τεχνοκρατικό πρόβλημα. (Δε θες όμως ν' ανοίξουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση).



Η πείνα στον τρίτο κόσμο είναι και πολιτικό και τεχνοκρατικό πρόβλημα. Για την ακρίβεια, το πολιτικό σκέλος απλώς επηρεάζει παραπάνω το τεχνοκρατικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2013)

Πολλά θέματα ανοίγεις, Μπέρνη, και γαργαλάς και τον τεχνοκρατικό, και τον πολιτικό εαυτό μου. Όμως, 6 Αυγούστου έχουμε, άσε καλύτερα, ναι.


----------



## Earion (Aug 6, 2013)

Για να επιστρέψουμε στο προηγούμενη ερώτημα της Μπερναρντίνας, ναι, οι αγελάδες καταβροχθίζουν το δάσος του Αμαζονίου (και μας γεμίζουν χοληστερίνη και ουρικό οξύ). Δεν εννοώ βέβαια ότι η λύση στο πρόβλημα είναι το «κρέας του σωλήνα».


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

Το εργαστηριακό κρέας δεν είναι λύση για σήμερα, είναι λύση για μεθαύριο. Θα είναι λύση όταν θα παράγεται εύκολα, γρήγορα και οικονομικά ώστε να μπορεί να το έχει ο καθένας. Για να φτάσουμε εκεί, βέβαια, πρέπει να περάσουμε από το στάδιο "δαπανούμε εκατομμύρια δολλάρια τον χρόνο". Και για να ρίξω την αναλογία μου, αν πήγαινες έναν μέσο υπολογιστή του σήμερα (i7) στο 1960, *θα στοίχιζε $100 τρισεκατομμύρια*.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 6, 2013)

Μια που είπαμε για τα "μεταλλαγμένα" να πω κι εγώ το λογάκι μου. Κάποια ιδέα έχω, μια που δούλεψα δυο χρόνια στο ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ σε πρόγραμμα που αφορούσε ακριβώς αυτά (εναρμόνιση ελληνικής νομοθεσίας με Οδηγίες ΕΕ, διαδικασία εξέτασης αιτήσεων για πειράματα και εισαγωγές κλπ.).

Πρώτον, όταν λέμε "μεταλλαγμένα" στην καθομιλουμένη εννοούμε τους λεγόμενους "γενετικά τροποποιημένους οργανισμούς" (genetically modified organisms). Αυτοί έχουν γενετικές τροποποιήσεις που δεν προκύπτουν στη φύση με το ζευγάρωμα και τον φυσικό ανασυνδυασμό του γενετικού υλικού. Αυτή είναι και η βασική διαφορά τους από τις κλασσικές ποικιλίες που έχουν δημιουργηθεί με τις παραδοσιακές μεθόδους βελτίωσης φυτών και ζώων (τεχνητή επιλογή, υβριδισμός κλπ.). Ο ορισμός υπάρχει στην Οδηγία 90/220 ΕΟΚ. Το αν έχει σημασία αυτό ή όχι μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε το γεγονός ότι διαφορά υπάρχει, ούτε είναι σωστό κατά τη γνώμη μου να παίρνουμε παραμάζωμα όποιον χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη με αυτήν την έννοια.

Δεύτερον, το πρόβλημα της σίτισης σαφώς δεν λύθηκε ούτε θα λυθεί με τα μεταλλαγμένα, διότι αφ' ενός το πρόβλημα της σίτισης δεν είναι τεχνικό αλλά πολιτικό (πόροι υπάρχουν, βούληση δεν υπάρχει) και αφ' ετέρου οι εταιρείες που φτιάχνουν τα μεταλλαγμένα δεν έχουν ως στόχο να λύσουν το πρόβλημα της σίτισης, αλλά να αποκομίσουν όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερα κέρδη (πουλώντας τους πατενταρισμένους σπόρους π.χ.).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο πολιτικό. Ακόμα και αν διατεθούν στον τρίτο κόσμο τα τρόφιμα που τώρα καταστρέφονται για να διατηρηθούν οι τιμές σταθερές, οι προβλέψεις λένε ότι το 2020 ο πληθυσμός της γης θα αγγίζει τα 8 δις, ενώ παράλληλα μειώνονται καθημερινά οι καλλιεργήσιμες εκτάσεις και τα δάση λόγω της οικολογικής καταστροφής που προκαλείται από τον άνθρωπο. Εκτός κι αν λέγοντας «πολιτικό» εννοούμε ότι πρέπει από τη μία να σταματήσει η υπερκατανάλωση τροφίμων και η κατασπατάληση πόρων που συμβαίνει κυρίως στη Δύση (τώρα κοντά σας και από την Κίνα) και από την άλλη πρέπει να πέσει ο δείκτης γονιμότητας στην Αφρική και στη Μέση Ανατολή στα 2 παιδιά ανά γυναίκα, και όχι στα 5, 6 και 7 κόμμα κάτι ψιλά, σχεδόν 8, που είναι τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2013)

Στον έναν από τους αρχικούς συνδέσμους (στην ιστοσελίδα της Guardian) λέει: «By 2060, human population is predicted to rise to 9.5 billion». Το πρώτο και κύριο μέλημα θα πρέπει να είναι να μη φτάσει εκεί.


ΥΓ. Παλ, θα πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε τις πηγές μας...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2013)

Το διόρθωσα. Η Βίκι λέει 7,5 δις περίπου, εδώ λέει 8. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι όλοι συμφωνούν πως το 2050 περίπου θα ξεπερνάει τα 9 και θα πλησιάζει τα 10.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

Το τι στόχο έχουν οι εταιρείες είναι πραγματικά άσχετο με την συζήτηση. Καμμιά εταιρεία δεν έχει ως στόχο της την επίλυση των προβλημάτων της ανθρωπότητας, όλες στόχο το κέρδος έχουν. Το αποτέλεσμα των ενεργειών τους όμως μπορεί να βελτιώσει τον κόσμο κι αυτό κάνει. Για παράδειγμα, όταν αναπτυσσόταν το απαραίτητο σύστημα πρωτοκόλλων που αξιοποιεί η Λεξιλογία, οι εμπλεκόμενες εταιρείες δεν οραματίζονταν ένα καλύτερο αύριο όπου θα μπορούμε εγώ κι εσύ να μιλάμε σε ένα φόρουμ. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι πατέντες έχουν περιορισμένο χρόνο ζωής. Πολλές πατέντες μεταλλαγμένων έχουν ήδη λήξει.

Ως προς την διάκριση των μεταλλαγμένων, ορολογικά, είπα πιο πάνω ότι υπάρχει άμεση και έμμεση γονιδιακή παρέμβαση. Γενετικά τροποποιημένοι είναι και οι μεν και οι δε, απλά δεν συνηθίζεται να το λέμε αυτό για τις έμμεσες παρεμβάσεις. Αυτό που αλλάζει είναι ο τρόπος παρέμβασης. Δεν είναι ότι αυτές οι τροποποιήσεις δεν είναι δυνατόν να συμβούν από μόνες τους, στην φύση, απλά ότι η παρέμβαση είναι στοχευμένη, άμεση και ελέγξιμη. Δεν περιμένεις την φύση να κάνει την δουλειά της, την κάνεις ο ίδιος.

Τώρα, για τις χώρες που έχουν προβλήματα σίτισης, αυτό που χρειάζονται είναι καλλιέργειες που έχουν ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις σε χώμα και νερό, μεγάλη απόδοση, είναι φθηνές και γρήγορες και χρειάζονται ελάχιστη υποδομή για να στηθούν. Ξαναματαλέω ότι πολλές φορές ξεχνάμε πόσο γρήγορα εκτοξεύθηκε ο πληθυσμός στα ύψη. Η Αφρική του 2013 δεν αντιμετωπίζει τα ίδια προβλήματα με την Αφρική του 1953. Τότε ο πληθυσμός της ήταν 250 εκατομμύρια, σήμερα είναι πάνω από 1 δις. Αυτό δεν είναι απλά πολιτικό πρόβλημα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2013)

Έλλη, σταμάτα να προβοκάρεις για το τίποτα. Όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε τι εννοεί όποιος χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο "μεταλλαγμένα". 

Σχετικά με το σε τι θα χρησιμεύει το κρέας του σωλήνα που χρειάζεται πρόσθετα για να έχει την κανονική γεύση: αν η τιμή του πέσει αισθητά, προβλέπω μεγάλη ζήτηση από τη βιομηχανία τροφίμων. Δε νομίζω ότι θα αγοράζουμε μπριζόλες μεταλλαγμένες για τη σχάρα, αλλά θα αγοράζουμε (και θα τρώμε) μπιφτέκια Μακντόναλντς, λαζάνια κατεψυγμένα, κεφτεδάκια ΙΚΕΑ και άλλα συναφή, όπως αυτά που βρέθηκε να περιέχουν άλογο πριν μερικούς μήνες. Όλα αυτά τώρα φτιάχνονται με ζωική πρωτεΐνη από αυτή που υπό ΚΣ δεν θα την έτρωγε κανείς. Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει τι λέω, πιο κάτω έχω κι ένα κλιπάκι με τον Όλιβερ. 
Άλλες εφαρμογές που θα ενδιαφέρουν κάποιους: τρόφιμα για μεγάλα ταξίδια. Πώς θα φτάσουμε στον Άρη, που είναι δυο χρόνια ταξίδι; Ίσως εκτός από τα λαχανικά οι αστροναύτες να χρειαστεί να φτιάξουν και το κρέας τους. Και τέλος, δεδομένου του ότι η μεγάλη χρηματοδότηση της έρευνας κάθε είδους γίνεται για στρατιωτικούς σκοπούς, μπορώ ήδη να φανταστώ κάποιον στο Πεντάγωνο να έχει γράψει σχετική έκθεση που να λέει ότι όταν στο μέλλον οι αμερικανοί στρατιώτες θα βρίσκονται σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα θα έχουν αποφασίσει να "εκπολιτίσουν" τότε, θα μπορούν να φτιάχνουν επιτόπου το δικό τους κρέας, ίσως και σε φορητές συσκευές, κι έτσι θα μειωθεί ένας ακόμα μεταφορικός πονοκέφαλος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> Έλλη, σταμάτα να προβοκάρεις για το τίποτα.



Ακριβώς αυτό κάνω, ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Άλλες εφαρμογές που θα ενδιαφέρουν κάποιους: τρόφιμα για μεγάλα ταξίδια. Πώς θα φτάσουμε στον Άρη, που είναι δυο χρόνια ταξίδι; Ίσως εκτός από τα λαχανικά οι αστροναύτες να χρειαστεί να φτιάξουν και το κρέας τους.



Παντελώς άχρηστο. Γιατί να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο; Στην τελική, αν θέλουν κρέας υπάρχουν και καταψύκτες.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο πολιτικό. Ακόμα και αν διατεθούν στον τρίτο κόσμο τα τρόφιμα που τώρα καταστρέφονται για να διατηρηθούν οι τιμές σταθερές, οι προβλέψεις λένε ότι το 2020 ο πληθυσμός της γης θα αγγίζει τα 8 δις, ενώ παράλληλα μειώνονται καθημερινά οι καλλιεργήσιμες εκτάσεις και τα δάση λόγω της οικολογικής καταστροφής που προκαλείται από τον άνθρωπο.


Δεν εννοούσα μόνο τα τρόφιμα που καταστρέφονται. Είχα κατά νου περισσότερο το να αφήσουμε τον Τρίτο Κόσμο να παράγει τα τρόφιμα που παρήγε πάντα, συν ό,τι θα χρειαστεί από 'δώ και πέρα εισάγοντας φιλικές προς το περιβάλλον και τον άνθρωπο μεθόδους και όχι, πχ, να τον υποχρεώνουμε στις μονοκαλλιέργειες προϊόντων για τα οποία οι καλλιεργητές πληρώνονται πενταροδεκάρες και ταυτόχρονα καταστρέφουν ολοκληρωτικά τις παραδοσιακές τους καλλιέργειες από τις οποίες τρέφονταν χιλιάδες χρόνια τώρα και όριζαν τη μοίρα τους (ας πούμε...). Γι' αυτό είπα ότι το πρόβλημα είναι κατεξοχήν πολιτικό και με την ευρεία και με τη στενή έννοια.

Κι αν είναι μια φορά χυδαίο και εγκληματικό να αναγκάζεις τον Αιθίοπα ή όποιον άλλο να καλλιεργεί ξερωγώ καφέ, που τον πληρώνεται μια δεκάρα την κλωτσά για να τον αγοράζει η κοροϊδάρα της Δύσης χρυσάφι, και την ίδια στιγμή να μην έχει ένα χωραφάκι να σπείρει το κεχρί του, είναι τρεις φορές χειρότερο να σπαταλιέται το ζωικό κεφάλαιο (που στο κάτω κάτω εδώ μιλάμε για έμβια όντα, με ό,τι σημαίνει αυτό. Γιατί μέχρι να πειστώ ότι πονάει και το καρότο, θα υποφέρω στη θέα του μοσχαριού ή του γουρουνιού ή του προβάτου ή του κοτόπουλου που εκτρέφεται μέσα σε κλουβί, μεταφέρεται κάτω από άθλιες συνθήκες, στοιβαγμένο με αμέτρητα ομοειδή του, οδηγείται με απάνθρωπο τρόπο στο σφαγείο και σφάζεται αλύπητα, έχοντας υποστεί ενδιάμεσα ό,τι φρίκη μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς).
Η βιομηχανία τροφίμων είναι από τα πιο βρόμικα πεδία συναλλαγής. Και ως προς αυτό κατανοώ και συμπάσχω με τους χορτοφάγους. Σταμάτησα να τρώω κρέας για ένα χρόνο ύστερα από ένα ντοκιμαντέρ που είδα. Μετά, ας όψεται η ασθενής σαρξ (η δική μου, όχι αυτή που τρώω).


Μπόνους για γερά στομάχια.

Ωστόσο, ακόμα κι αν εκ πρώτης όψεως όλα αυτά φαίνεται να συνηγορούν υπέρ της δημιουργίας ενός τεχνητού ιστού που θα χρειάζεται ένα κάρο χημικά πρόσθετα για να μπορεί να φαγωθεί (λες και τρώμε λίγα ήδη), η άποψή μου είναι η ακριβώς αντίθετη: εκλογίκευση, εξορθολογισμός των τρόπων παραγωγής και τερματισμός της σπατάλης*. Ένα λάθος ποτέ δεν διορθώνεται με ένα άλλο. Και, θεωρήστε με πεισματάρα, αλλά αυτά τα περί βρώσιμης κλωνοποίησης μού θυμίζουν περισσότερο τρελίτσες μαθητευόμενων μάγων με φράγκα στην τσέπη παρά οτιδήποτε άλλο. Μέχρι να έρθει η στιγμή να πάμε στον Άρη, ας δούμε πώς θα πορευτούμε όσοι μένουμε εδώ.
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ιδεολογήματα για να 'χαμε να λέγαμε. Και, όχι, η επιστήμη δεν είναι πάντα "καλή κ' αγαθή". Οι δε εταιρείες τροφίμων ακόμα λιγότερο.

Αλλά για να μην οφτοπικίζω άλλο, αφού το νήμα είναι για τους κλωνοποιημένους ιστούς, ως προς τις απόψεις μου στο ζήτημα των τροφίμων υπάρχει και αυτό. 

*Και την άλλη μέρα ο ήλιος θα βγει από τη δύση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2013)

Φοβάμαι ότι η γενικότερη άποψη που θα την απέδιδα συνοπτικά με κάτι όπως «να καλλιεργούμε ό,τι καλλιεργούσαμε χιλιάδες χρόνια και να ζούμε όπως ζούσαμε χιλιάδες χρόνια» δεν μπορεί να λειτουργεί επιλεκτικά. Ο ελλαδικός κορμός, π.χ., ποτέ δεν μπορούσε να θρέψει τον πληθυσμό του και οι Έλληνες μεγαλούργησαν κυρίως ταξιδεύοντας και ζώντας και δρώντας εκτός του ελλαδικού κορμού· συνεπώς, για να θρέψεις π.χ. όλον τον πληθυσμό σου συν 17 εκατομμύρια τουρίστες (που τώρα τους τρέφεις με είδη εισαγωγής) θα πρέπει να βρεις να κάνεις κάτι μη παραδοσιακό, κάτι που δεν έκανες ποτέ ως τώρα. Εναλλακτικά, θα ερημώσει ο τόπος σου (όπως είχε ερημώσει η χώρα για πολλούς αιώνες). Στο παράδειγμα του τρίτου κόσμου, όταν ο πληθυσμός αυξάνεται ραγδαία και όταν κάθε ψυχή που γεννιέται έχει δικαίωμα να ζήσει και να ευημερήσει, χρησιμοποιώντας όλες τις σημερινές γνώσεις περί υγείας και υγιεινής, και να μορφωθεί και να κινηθεί, αξιοποιώντας όλες τις τεχνολογικές προόδους, είναι φανερό ότι δεν μπορεί να αρκεί η παραδοσιακή γεωργία, κτηνοτροφία κ.λπ. Χρειάζεται και κάτι άλλο, επιπλέον, καινούργιο, παραπάνω, που δεν υπήρχε πιο πριν. Εδώ, φυσικά, μπαίνει στην εικόνα και η πολιτική. Αλλά κι αυτή, δεν μπορεί να κάνει θαύματα, από τα υπάρχοντα εργαλεία μπορεί να διαλέξει μόνο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2013)

Μα βρε Μπέρνι, τα τελευταία δυο χιλιάδες χρόνια, σε όλες αυτές τις χώρες είχαν υποδεκαπλάσιο πληθυσμό, γι' αυτό και τους έκανε η παραδοσιακή καλλιέργεια. Δεν είναι ότι οι μονοκαλλιέργειες τούς τρώνε όλα τα εδάφη και φυσικά δεν γίνεται να μην έχεις τοπική παραγωγή, που αναιρεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό το επιχείρημα της μονοκαλλιέργειας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2013)

Μπέρνι, δεν διαφωνούμε με τον κορμό των επιχειρημάτων σου. Αλλά το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο. Και το παραδοσιακό να υποστηριχτεί εκεί που μπορεί να υποστηριχτεί, και ο ιμπεριαλισμός της διατροφής να περιοριστεί, αλλά και η επιστήμη να ψάχνει — ασταμάτητα!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μπέρνι, δεν διαφωνούμε με τον κορμό των επιχειρημάτων σου. Αλλά το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο. Και το παραδοσιακό να υποστηριχτεί εκεί που μπορεί να υποστηριχτεί, και ο ιμπεριαλισμός της διατροφής να περιοριστεί, αλλά και η επιστήμη να ψάχνει — ασταμάτητα!



Αμφισβήτησα πουθενά το δικαίωμα της επιστήμης να ψάχνει; 
Όμως, επειδή η επιστήμη δεν είναι κάτι γενικό κι αόριστο που πλανάται στους αιθέρες και μας επισκέπτεται εν είδει περιστεράς, αλλά μια αλυσίδα από ανθρώπους, να έχουμε πάντα στο νου μας ότι έρευνα χωρίς κάποιου είδους έλεγχο σημαίνει δημιουργία ανεξέλεγκτου "ιερατείου" που δίνει λόγο μόνο στον χορηγό του, ο οποίος με τη σειρά του επιβάλλει στον ερευνητή τα δικά του συμφέροντα.
Και σόρι που θα φανεί ότι ηθικολογώ (δεν ηθικολογώ, πολιτικολογώ κατά μία έννοια) αλλά με τον Πλάτωνα συμφωνώ στο ότι _πάσα επιστήμη χωριζομένη δικαιοσύνης και της άλλης αρετής πανουργία και ου σοφία φαίνεται._ Όπου στη λέξη "αρετή" βάλτε ό,τι νομίζετε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2013)

Όλοι μια ισορροπία αναζητούμε ανάμεσα στα «ανεξέλεγκτα ιερατεία» των ιδιωτικών επενδύσεων (είναι ανεξέλεγκτα; άλλη εντύπωση είχα) και τον λυσενκοϊσμό. 

Να και μια άλλη άποψη, που θυμώνει γιατί μπήκαν στη μέση το κράτος και οι γιατροί:



Costas said:


> Ωχ! Μας τελείωσε η παραδοσιακή μυζήθρα; κηρύχτηκε παράνομη; Αίσχος! (Καθημερινή)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2013)

We must figure out a way to un-invent this food system. It’s been a major contributor to climate change, spawned the obesity crisis, poisoned countless volumes of land and water, wasted energy, tortured billions of animals… I could go on. The point is that “sustainability” is not only possible but essential: only by saving the earth can we save ourselves, and vice versa.
How do we do that?

Some food for thought (pun intended). Δεν εισάγει τίποτα μεγαλοφυείς ιδέες, αλλά βάζει μερικά ζητηματάκια.
Οφτοπικίζω, οφτοπικίζω...


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Οφτοπικίζω, οφτοπικίζω...


Αγρίως. Διότι οι περισσότεροι θα συμφωνήσουν ως προς τις αρχές και τα επιχειρήματα που αναφέρεις. Εδώ δεν έβαλα καν ζήτημα αν είναι καλό για τον άνθρωπο να αρχίσει να τρώει εργαστηριακό κρέας. Η απορία μου αφορά την αντίδραση των χορτοφάγων όταν δεν υπάρχει το θεματάκι με τα ζώα που βασανίζονται και σφάζονται. Για να ξεκαθαριστούν οι υπόλοιπες αρχές της χορτοφαγίας.


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Παντελώς άχρηστο. Γιατί να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο; Στην τελική, αν θέλουν κρέας υπάρχουν και καταψύκτες.


Really, Leonard? Δεν έχεις σκεφτεί ότι η υποθετική αποστολή στον Άρη μπορεί να είναι ευκαιρία να δοκιμαστούν οι δυνατότητές μας να ζήσουμε έξω από τον πλανήτη μας;


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2013)

Και κάτι σχετικά με αυτό που λεέι η Μπέρνη πιο πάνω, ότι όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να πάμε στον Άρη θα βρούμε τρόπο να λύσουμε το προβλημα: Δεν είμαστε και τόσο μακριά από τον Άρη. Ή καλύτερα, νομίζουμε ότι δεν συμβαίνουν αλλαγές γύρω μας γιατί δεν είναι ραγδαίες αλλά σταδιακές, αλλά ήδη ζούμε σε αυτό που πριν 50 χρόνια ήταν φουτουριστική ουτοπία. 

Η υπόθεση με το κρέας που έφαγε ο ερευνητής είναι κλασσικό διαφημιστικό τρίκ. Ο άνθρωπος θέλει περισσότερα λεφτά για την έρευνά του. Και έφαγε κάτι που φτιάξανε στο εργαστήριο γιατί ξέρει ότι θα κάνει εντύπωση. Γιατί την έκανε την έρευνα; Γιατί μπορούσε. Τα ηθικά- φιλοσοφικά ζητήματα είναι άλλη υπόθεση. 

ΥΓ Γιατί τόση αντιπάθεια προς τη μονοκαλλιέργεια; Οι πλαγιές οι φυτεμένες ελιές και αμπέλια από τον καιρό των ΑΗΠ μονοκαλλιέργεια δεν ήταν; Δεν τους βγήκε σε κακό.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2013)

Λέγοντας μονοκαλλιέργεια _στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση_ εννοώ την τακτική τού να παρατάνε τις παραδοσιακές καλλιέργειες που τους έτρεφαν, προκειμένου να καλλιεργούν άλλα πράγματα για λογαριασμό της Νεστλέ και των άλλων κολοσσών. Δεν εννοώ τα φασόλια!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Really, Leonard? Δεν έχεις σκεφτεί ότι η υποθετική αποστολή στον Άρη μπορεί να είναι ευκαιρία να δοκιμαστούν οι δυνατότητές μας να ζήσουμε έξω από τον πλανήτη μας;



Εσύ μίλησες για το ταξίδι. Για αποικίες οι απαιτήσεις είναι διαφορετικές και το σύστημα αποίκισης προβλέπει άλλου είδους μοντέλα. Το τεχνητό κρέας δεν είναι καθόλου καλή λύση γι' αυτόν τον σκοπό. Βγαίνουμε όμως τελείως εκτός θέματος.


----------

